# Caribbean Steamship Co., Corpus Christi, Texas



## Alex J. (Apr 18, 2009)

I sailed as Deckofficer on the SS Richard and Carl Schmedemann owned and operated by Carribbean Steamship Co, Corpus Christi, Texas in 1968 and 1969.
I'm wondering if any Crewmembers are still around from that time.


----------

